# Band shirts



## JoeChugs (Oct 28, 2013)

Tried search to no avail, and not sure if this is the right section of the forum, but here goes

Where do most of your guys band's order shirts in bulk from?


----------



## Blasphemer (Oct 29, 2013)

We got ours from Terminus Tees and they're great. The shirt had a pretty intricate design, and they really nailed it


----------



## Pat Olson (Nov 18, 2013)

Blasphemer that is one good looking T-shirt! I seriously like it!! Who did your design work for you?


----------



## JoePayne (Nov 18, 2013)

Off the beaten Path is awesome. Otbpdesigns.com


----------



## Blasphemer (Nov 18, 2013)

Pat Olson said:


> Blasphemer that is one good looking T-shirt! I seriously like it!! Who did your design work for you?



I used to be on another forum that closed down, and the forum mod did art. We sent him an early release of our CD, and told him to listen to it and do whatever he wanted, the only stipulation being that he needed to use our logo. We love it, and will most likely go back to him for most other art needs in the future.

If you're interested in his work, Here is his website.


----------



## sly2kusa (Nov 20, 2013)

I work with a local artist here in the USA for the band that I help out from time to time. The artist is incredible. Here are their fan T-shirts and one that is just for the band (limited and rare for them only)...

*Fan T-Shirt 1*






*Fan T-Shirt 2*






*Band T-Shirt*





The work is then silk screened into the material. Really high quality shirts that do not fade easily, but ages quite well.


----------



## feraledge (Nov 25, 2013)

I was a professional screen printer for 10 years at 5 different shops. I'd *strongly* recommend checking out local shops before looking online. If they don't have samples around, then it's a no go. But it should be pretty clear to see what they are capable of doing. You can also ask to see examples for their in house color separations. 
Printing and shipping shirts can get real expensive really fast. So if you're ordering online, you could easily be jumping another $30 or so per case of shirts over the locals. Most shirt companies offer free shipping to large accounts and that's considerable. 
You can also jump in to see how the shirts look once their done in case they don't turn out like they should. Online? Not so lucky. And if they mess up, you've still got issues with shipping the shirts back. 
But there are plenty of small shops that are fully equipped to do high quality printing. The last two shops that I worked for, part of what I did was bring mediocre to low quality shops up to par with higher end shops. There are a lot of really good printers out there that you wouldn't really have reason to hear about and, in cases like my last two shops, the pricing was really reasonable. The last shop I worked at did work for Custom Ink. Those customers were paying a huge premium and we were shipping locally. But I'm talking $3 or so more per shirt on average for going direct to the shop versus online. 

Nothing against the online companies, but don't get roped into thinking they're the only ones who can do your prints well and economically.


----------



## last_for_death (Nov 26, 2013)

A. C. Silk Screen https://www.facebook.com/ACSilkScreen Great prices. Excellent service.


----------



## JoeChugs (Nov 27, 2013)

We went with Terminus tees

I'd like to have gone local but none of the shops impressed us


----------



## cwhitey2 (Nov 27, 2013)

Upstate Merch.

Located in Whitney Point, NY... they have done shirts for all the big acts.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 27, 2013)

Blasphemer said:


> I used to be on another forum that closed down, and the forum mod did art. We sent him an early release of our CD, and told him to listen to it and do whatever he wanted, the only stipulation being that he needed to use our logo. We love it, and will most likely go back to him for most other art needs in the future.
> 
> If you're interested in his work, Here is his website.


That guy does awesome work.


----------

